# Getting a Lab!



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

DH and I have officially gone clinically insane and decided that this coming fall is going to be the right time to add a little black Labrador pup to our family. I'm beyond excited! I haven't had a lab since I was a kid. Since we have two extremely mellow Goldens, I'm sure that having a Lab will really keep us going nonstop! Good thing I work from home and we're very active! :bowl: We have been doing a huge amount of research over the past several weeks to find a great Lab breeder and we have found one, thanks to Mary (LibertyME)! The breeding just occurred and the breeder will know for sure within the next 5 weeks or so if the breeding took. If it did, that will mean we'd have our puppy by late October/early November.

This is the sire, Ivan: http://home.infionline.net/~cedrwood/id13.html

I don't have a picture of the mother yet since she's not on their web site, but we have decided that this is definitely going to be the litter for us! :bowl:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! Boy or girl?


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I was originally supposed to get a lab before I got Jona. I had everything set up with the breeder but something went wrong with the pregnancy  after that I did some more research and decided to go with a golden instead and that's how Jona is home with us now, but good luck with the lab. Black lab puppies well any lab puppies might give golden puppies a running for good looking puppies lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations. Your future pup has a great looking dad. I'm sure he will be a great fit with your crew.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats!! Hope the breeding took!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Yay! What fun your house will be this fall!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw yay! so exciting! All the talk around the forum of labs, im considering my next dog (which will be a few years away) to be a lab!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How exciting! I hope all goes well with the pregnancy  It's going to be crazy in your house having 3 boys under the age of 3 running around together! I would just be a little hesitant to have 3 of them so close together in age. :S I'm really jealous of you having a full house though! I can't even convince Jay to get a 2nd! : lol


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> Congrats! Boy or girl?


Definitely a boy.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations! Just a note: it's a myth that labs shed less than goldens. Dory is blowing her coat right now, and require a furminator session every night. Lucy can go with one session every week or two.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats you will love your lab in the mix, I love Sadie to pieces she is so different then the goldens in so many ways


----------

